# URGENT!!! Advice Required Please!



## rodentrancher (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all, one of our local snake catchers at Loxton got a call out just now. Some people just imported some furniture from China. They just took the plastic off the furniture and a snake popped it's head out! Eeek!!! Some exotic that has been in transit for 16 weeks or so. The snake catcher is very dubious of course, and rang Dave to ask his advice on what to do about it. Parks and Wildlife here don't seem to have an after hours tel. no. The snake is grey and white in colour. Does anyone have any idea what sort of snakes come from China please?? What sort of vens or pythons come from there??? She would like some answer asap. Thanks and cheers Cheryl


----------



## junglemad (Feb 2, 2006)

be careful. China has many venomous snakes including cobras


----------



## pugsly (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, yeah what junglemad said, do a google search on Chinese snakes. even then it might not be form there, any pics?


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 2, 2006)

Well the best thing to do is ring the Quarantine hotline, or the nearest airport office as I know Melb is Open 24 hours. If all goes wrong ring this number, they should help. 03 83188200.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 2, 2006)

wow loxton... only a hour n a half from here..


----------



## GetCoiled (Feb 2, 2006)

No pythons in China I guest...many vens and Asian ratsnakes (safe).
Cheers
Stefano


----------



## reptililian (Feb 2, 2006)

Was it antique furniture that managed to survive Mao's "cultural revolution"? My snakes love hanging out in my antique cupboards! 16 weeks, golly. :shock: 

Goodluck!


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 2, 2006)

pics or it didn't happen! i just want to know what it looks like!

just make sure no snake smugglers find out about this or snakes will be popping out of antique furniture all over the place!


----------



## soulweaver (Feb 2, 2006)

if in doubt always treat snakes as vens, even in Australia. Better to look like a fool, then a dead fool.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 2, 2006)

> just make sure no snake smugglers find out about this or snakes will be popping out of antique furniture all over the place!



Lol Slacky, you think there are no snake smugglers on this site?  If they hadn't thought about it they sure have now


----------



## peterescue (Feb 2, 2006)

Unless its come straight out of the container I'd be dubious but I have had the same experience with an item that was unpacked at Harvey Norman's and shopped directly to the purchaser.
Quarentine hotline. How far is Tanunda from you?


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Peter, Tanunda is only 1 1/2hrs from Renmark. Wonder if it might be worth while getting in touch with Peter Mirschin at SA Venom? Did a google and there are Mambas, Cobras, Kraits and Vipers in China


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 2, 2006)

PS. will see if we can get Snake Catcher woman to get some pics.


----------



## krusty (Feb 2, 2006)

will love to see the pics when you can post some


----------



## Surfcop24 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmmmm ...Very strange that this was not picked up at customs....... Dont they scan everything ... Or is it just the occasional item they scan???


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 3, 2006)

Apparently the furniture was tightly wrapped in plastic, and when they were taking it off the snake popped its head out. then went back inside again. The furniture would have come into Aust by ship in a shipping container. I will wait for further developments today and see if we can get some pics, ok? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, a thread with something entirely different! Hanging out to see the pics.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Cool! This is like Where's Wally!!! hehe Do I win anything if I guess it??? This one is grey, and it's from China 

*Indo-Chinese Rat Snake*













> A harmless snake of agricultural and forested areas, this species preys on rats, frogs and other small vertebrates. It is diurnal, and mainly a ground-dweller.
> It can be identified by the olive coloured tail with dark-edged scales, and the faint pale brown banding which occurs on the thickest part of the body (though this feature does not occur in mature adults). Its eyes are relatively large.
> 
> 
> The species ranges from India, through Burma, Thailand and Indo-China and down to West Malaysia, Singapore and the sundaic islands of Sumatra, Borneo, Java and Bali


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 3, 2006)

Wrasse, I think the Snake catcher was going to lock the furniture in an empty room last night and put in some food to tempt it out, and try to trap it somehow?? I guess it would be really hungry if it had been in transit for 16 weeks?? She's not going to take any chances anyhow just in case it's a ven. So would the Quarantine hotline be the department for her to get in touch with, or Parks and Wildlife? Cheers Cheryl PS Moosey, I think she said it was grey with white stripes?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn!!! :lol:


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 3, 2006)

Get in touch with Quarantine or Parks and Wildlife. They will both get in touch with the local reptile expert they use for identifying exotics, most likely the reptile curator at the zoo or museum. And they will take it from there.

The Quarantine Redline is 1800 803 006.

Cheers Ross.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Ross. Will get onto the lady at Loxton now. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## peterescue (Feb 3, 2006)

keep us updated Cheryl.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 3, 2006)

rodentrancher said:


> Hi Peter, Tanunda is only 1 1/2hrs from Renmark. Wonder if it might be worth while getting in touch with Peter Mirschin at SA Venom? Did a google and there are Mambas, Cobras, Kraits and Vipers in China



Mambas?

I don't think so. But definitely the other varieties.



Hix


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 3, 2006)

They scan the Classifieds not the items being shipped in. :lol: 
They are far to busy to do inportant things like that. Trust me. I know first hadnd from seeing them at the airport. Just like everyone's bags get scanned right (WRONG). :twisted:


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 3, 2006)

No ID on this snake at the moment folks. Cathy the snakecatcher rang me and said that they had left the furniture in an empty room. Taped up the doors. There is a mouse in a cage in there, and hopefully that might tempt it to come out. Our local snake expert, Peter Bredl is in hospital at the moment, just had a big brain tumor op poor bugga! So he cannot help.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh! and does anybody know of a vet called Chris Ball(I think it is)? Some guy supposedly from the Quarantine Dept. just rang me and said that this vet had put him on to me re this snake. I said that I really wasn't the one he needed to speak to, but Cathy the Snake Catcher from Loxton. I just gave him a very brief outline and gave him her number.


----------



## Spence (Feb 4, 2006)

Have we got another update yet.
I'm hangin to know,see what the snake is.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 4, 2006)

No update as yet. I think the snake catcher is very patient. I reckon I'd be ripping the furniture apart to find the sucker! Very carefully that is till I knew what it was.


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 4, 2006)

And did anyone have an answer for me re a vet called Chris Ball who put the Quarantine mob onto my phone no. please? He sounded Indian? and said that a vet called Chris Ball gave him my phone no? Just curious whether it was a legit call from the Quarantine Dept. is all? Still haven't had any news from the Loxton Snake Catcher as yet, sorry guys, so no pics. Probably still waiting for the snake to come out of hiding I guess? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## newtosnakes (Feb 4, 2006)

Conservation Council of SA coast and marine coordinator Chris Ball. 

I just googled "chris ball" and the only one that may have some relevance in the one as described as above. This may give you some sort of lead. 

PS. There are quite a few Chris Ball's that come up on a google search. But this guy is at least in SA.

Hope this helps.

Mel


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2006)

lol whatever the hell it is Cheryl, it'll fetch you good money on the black market!! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey moosey! I don't even want to know bout the damn thing! Would like to know what it is though when it eventually comes out of this piece of furniture. LOL! Ok thanks Mel


----------



## peterescue (Feb 4, 2006)

In the meantime Cheryl, can you describe the furniture for us.


----------



## instar (Feb 16, 2006)

Update Chezza??


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 16, 2006)

Lol! Peter. Dunno what the furniture looks like? Actually haven't heard anything back from Cathy the Snakecatcher. Will try and remember to give her a ring 2morrow. Maybe the damn snake escaped? I certainly hope not if she hasn't identified it eh?


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 16, 2006)

how long has the snake been in the bit of furniture now?

andrew


----------



## instar (Feb 16, 2006)

16 weeks Andrew eh!


----------



## Rupes (Feb 17, 2006)

the only check around 2% of stuff


----------



## Rupes (Feb 17, 2006)

opps wrong page


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

:lol: now this certainly created a frenzy.... Do we know what species it is yet? 
As a guess, I have to agree with moosenoose and suggest it is probably an indo chinese rat snake.
Family : COLUBRIDAE 
Species : Ptyas korros
Maximum Size : 2.6 metres
A harmless snake of agricultural and forested areas, this species preys on rats, frogs and other small vertebrates. It is diurnal, and mainly a ground-dweller. It can be identified by the olive coloured tail with dark-edged scales, and the faint pale brown banding which occurs on the thickest part of the body (though this feature does not occur in mature adults). Its eyes are relatively large. The species ranges from India, through Burma, Thailand and Indo-China and down to West Malaysia, Singapore and the sundaic islands of Sumatra, Borneo, Java and Bali.


----------



## Livewire (Feb 26, 2006)

Has it been caught and identified yet? Hanging to see a pic.


----------

